# Experiments?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Trying anything different?

New flavor combinations that you like?

What classics are still in the forefront, and what do you see as a new trend in pastry arts. Whos cutting edge these days and why?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've been playing around with a classic shortbread, subbing in different flours for texture. I also recently tried to duplicate the Duchy Scottish oatcake, without much luck. Ultimately, we always return to the classics.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I recently made a couple of creme brulees...1 was a pear cardome creme brulee which had excellent flavor but didnt sell , then i tried a a brulee i called a double dip.. I filled 1/2 of the brulee dish with choc brulee mix and baked then added a cooked vanilla brulee mix and poured it over chilled and carmalized...was served in a glass dish and sold very well... Then i tried to pull off a tropical tiramisu with 3 layers of passion, strawberry & mango marscapone mousses...tastd great but some people were not thrilled with the idea of calling it a tiramisu....oh well. and finally i did a orange creme caramel with just orange juice and eggs and yolk..the recipe looked weird but came out great...

pat


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Chicory.

In ice cream, caramel...

I wonder if there's a savoury application....


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Are you talking about chicory root?
The chicory I'm thinking of is a leafy plant, slightly bitter adn peppery in flavor.
Plenty of savory aplications.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmm, I drink chicory in my CDM coffee.

Vietnamese coffee mousse

I've got black rice on order and am fussing around with coconut milk rice pudding with tropical fruit...I want loquats when they come in.....

cogitating on cherries, got a cherry farmer bringing in berries (sweet and tart) in the next couple of weeks. 

more herbal/fruit/root infusions.....for ice creams and custards

cutting edge.....David Gilbert at Eau is playing with all the senses....he has 3 scoops of tea sorbet in a bowl sitting on top of a bowl with spices that hot water is poured in during service so you inhale the spicy fragrance as your eating the sorbet....garnish was a tuille.
He's got to have a copy of El Bullie in his kitchen.....

Got an ice cream cone machine, wanna play with funky cones.....got any ideas? I'm thinking spices especially....or my very own sundae cones.... :bounce:


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

I've been playing with sundried toms and chocolate!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Once I've nailed my orange cake, I'd like to add other flavors to it like mocha, or ginger. 1 of my fellow students made a chilli chocolate cake, a testimate to her Mexican background, that I'd like to try and maybe tweak a bit.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Isn't that from the Department of Redundancy Department?

I just pulled 2 more loaves of my last experiment out of the oven. It's a 100% whole wheat bread with oat bran. It's light and airy like a white sandwich loaf.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

served a shrimp sorbet last we with many compliments, mellow green tea, lemon zest steeped in sake, I caramelized a fanned taikls in caramel and let it harden. Most ate that, who knew???


----------



## crag_10 (May 27, 2004)

Hi i am just cooking some muffins and the recipe says vegetable oil... but i dont have any...!
*Can i use olive or would melted butter be better?*

please reply!
thankyou!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I would not use olive oil. The flavor is likely to over power you muffins. You can susbtitute meldted butter but you would be better off using melted vegetable shortening, like Crisco.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Crag,

You certainly can use melted butter instead of the vegetable oil.

This method is called the "Mixing" method for muffins and quick breads.

Just be sure to just incorporate your dry and wet ingredients and don't over mix.
Let us know how they turned out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope don't add chicory to CDM....no need....i reread the post and it was just poorly written.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

La Dolce Via cranks out some great Italian cakes....they have a coconut cake to die for. I wanna recreate chiffon, fresh coconut pastry cream and ice with whip cream.
A friend called and said black raspberries are in season....he's making ice cream. I'm making jam....what would you do to accentuate the flavors that come for such a short time. Berries are pretty pricey around here.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been playing with shortbread flavor, rather than texture. My latest is "mocha", a little espresso, a little cocoa... Pretty tasty.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

have you tried alittle rice flour ala Sweet Kitchen? 
Which coca/coffee did you use Kyle?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I used illy dark roast, fine grind espresso and Ghiradelli cocoa. About 2 TBS each added to:

16 TBS Butter
10 OZ flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got Scharffenberger coco nibs that are in need of use....can't get around the feeling that I'm eating twiggy, bark ( or coffee beans)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

That's why I think it's important to use ultra fine espresso. Even using illy medium grind gives a gritty mouth feel. The dough I use might not 'accept' whole nibs. Maybe you can pulverize them?


----------

